

ICLR 2015 - Peroni
http://developers.lyst.com/2015/05/08/iclr-2015/

======
teraflop
Another review which covers some different papers:
[http://www.machinedlearnings.com/2015/05/iclr-2015-review.ht...](http://www.machinedlearnings.com/2015/05/iclr-2015-review.html)

